# Insurance



## tracey w (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi all, happy new year

Can you please advise on best/cheapest pump insurance . Am currently paying ?100 seems expensive,

Thanks


----------



## Riri (Jan 7, 2014)

Hia - think this is covered on a previous posts too. I pay ?83 per annum and that is with an insurer who just covers insulin pumps. Other have said that they put it on the house insurance for a bit extra and some for no extra. I'm sure others will be around soon to advise on this.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 8, 2014)

I pay about ?17 I think for pump cover on my household ins.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 8, 2014)

I pay extra on my contents insurance, don't think its that much more though, less than a tenner maybe....

I think I would prefer a specialist insurer though.......something to think about.....


----------



## LaughingHyena (Jan 8, 2014)

Mine's on the house insurance. I think it's in the region of ?20 per year, there is no specific charge for the pump but we upgraded to accidental damage cover.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 8, 2014)

On house hold ins.  not that expensive


----------



## tracey w (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. Mine is on household insurance i was told its ?100 because the pump is high value item , i do not agree that ?100 is realisic as i have a warranty if pump is faulty so cover is  for if its lost? Highly unlikely or accidental damage bit unlikely too

I have been told by roche specialist pump cover is around ?7 per month still pricey, just would like a specialist cover as not going to put on household again but dont want to be ripped off,

Thanks again


----------



## Redkite (Jan 8, 2014)

Make sure your insurer knows the pump is attached to you at all times, unlike other high-value articles that would be more vulnerable to loss/theft, e.g.iPads and cameras.  I think my premium is about ?50p.a. within my contents insurance.


----------



## tracey w (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks i told them it is attached to me 24/7 but they said its just down to the 3k value


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 8, 2014)

It would take a very big bloke to take mine off me even if he had a bat


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 9, 2014)

tracey w said:


> Thanks i told them it is attached to me 24/7 but they said its just down to the 3k value



You need to look at another company for household ins then Tracey. All you need is accidental loss and damage, due to it covered under warranty for malfunction.


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 9, 2014)

HOBIE said:


> It would take a very big bloke to take mine off me even if he had a bat



.....I'm very big and I have a bat!


----------



## Maryanne29 (Jan 9, 2014)

My pump is included on our household insurance at no extra cost but I had to move insurer to get this.


----------



## Pattidevans (Jan 10, 2014)

Mine is also on the household insurance.  I was told it was ?4 per annum but since they couldn't do the paperwork for anything less than ?5 it's free until next renewal.  The company is Insure4retirement but it's underwritten by AXA.  You should be able to find something on go compare which is underwritten by AXA.


----------



## Maryanne29 (Jan 10, 2014)

That's interesting! Insure4Retirement who we were with said they would not insure mine away from home. So we changed companies. It probably depends who answers the phone and their knowledge.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 10, 2014)

I insured with SAGA this year (showing my age )


----------



## Pattidevans (Jan 11, 2014)

> That's interesting! Insure4Retirement who we were with said they would not insure mine away from home. So we changed companies. It probably depends who answers the phone and their knowledge.


Could be, I don't know.  I have just checked the schedule and it's covered for ?5000 with an excess of ?100.


----------

